
Gimp project gets $68.34 monthly - randomzerg
People like to shit on GIMP for not being a free Photoshop clone, meanwhile it gets $68.34 monthly donations...<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;liberapay.com&#x2F;GIMP&#x2F;
======
josefrichter
I am far from shitting on GIMP. But truth to be told, it's not very pleasant
user experience. And I feel like there are several fairly affordable and
significantly better commercial alternatives to Photoshop.

~~~
Normille
There are better free alternatives too.

[1] [https://krita.org/en/](https://krita.org/en/)

and

[2] [https://www.photopea.com/](https://www.photopea.com/)

to name but two.

The Gimp is dire software and needs taking out and shooting. It's one of those
awful apps that people who know nothing about digital design always trot out
whenever others bemoan the lack of Photoshop on Linux. A recommendation that
does more harm than good, as anyone who's used Photoshop and gives The Gimp a
spin will end up thinking _" If that's the best Linux has to offer, Linux must
be rubbish!"_

~~~
heavyset_go
Krita doesn't have feature parity with GIMP.

~~~
Normille
Given how difficult and unintuitive it is to use, I don't think Gimp has
feature parity with itself.

------
sloaken
Correction: that is how much they make WEEKLY on 'librapay'. That is not the
only way they take money.

Not how much they get from other methods, like paypal and flattr. They also
accept bitcoin, cheque via GNOME.

~~~
twoquestions
One of the devs runs a Patreon:
[https://www.patreon.com/pippin](https://www.patreon.com/pippin)

GIMP also has sponsors, though I don't know how much they contribute:
[https://www.gimp.org/donating/sponsors.html](https://www.gimp.org/donating/sponsors.html)

That still isn't much at all for a program trying to compete with Photoshop
though.

------
munawwar
Don't know why people hating on GIMP.. maybe it's not exact replacement for
photoshop.. but I've used it for product photo touch-up work and it gets the
job done. Which is great job for free

~~~
heavyset_go
I agree. It's a good tool and gets the job done, and it's been a tool that
I've reached for a long time.

It's unfortunate that their funding situation is so dire. It's a project that
could use a cash injection like Blender got. Blender went from having a
terrible UI to winning awards.

~~~
Lievelingsduif
Blender already has a solid and enthousiastic user base before the 2.7 UI
update.

Blender was also the forerunner in having a kickstarter-like scheme to raise
enough money to make it opensource.

There's an interesting interview between Ton Roosendaal and Blender Guru about
the history.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJEWOTZnFeg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJEWOTZnFeg)

The Blender guys were also a lot less hostile towards people trying to make
improvements to stuff like UX.

One of the things that GIMP also desperately needs is a name change, while
Blender is an odd choice it at least doesn't conjur up sexual images.

~~~
heavyset_go
> _One of the things that GIMP also desperately needs is a name change, while
> Blender is an odd choice it at least doesn 't conjur up sexual images._

[https://glimpse-editor.org](https://glimpse-editor.org)

------
unixhero
Yes it's what they deserve for ignoring usability forever.

Krita is where it's at.

I guess I should give Gimp team a shout out, bit frankly I've never used it
the last 20 years.

~~~
pxtail
I agree, for me it is hard to understand reasons behind it's state - level of
stubbornness is almost irrational, it's like project maintainers took some
kind of secret oath to never ever surrender and bow to those pesky _users
demands_.

------
austincheney
That’s unfortunate. Meanwhile the JavaScript framework Vue is bringing in the
following and more from other location:

* Patreon, 15,873 per month - [https://www.patreon.com/evanyou](https://www.patreon.com/evanyou)

I find it odd that a technology I could easily reproduce myself brings in so
much money compared to a project that is so incredibly far beyond my
capabilities.

------
owentbrown
This is wrong. The link says $68.34 per week, not per month.

------
rootlocus
Is liberapay the only funding venue for GIMP?

~~~
randomzerg
Individual devs seem to have their own patreon accounts but their income is
still around few monthly Photoshop subscriptions.

------
tmaly
GIMP is great for most tasks if you have used it for a while.

I started on 2.6 and I use 2.10 now.

------
banmeagaindan2
Can I pay for GIMP training?

------
jrururufuf666
is there a way to donate crypto? im in the mood

------
Normille
That's about $68,33 too much

~~~
scott31
This is not reddit:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
Normille
Nah. On Reddit they'd have gone for the full '$68,34 too much'. You get a more
subtle class of snark on HN.

~~~
muzani
Be kind. Don't be snarky. Have curious conversation; don't cross-examine.
Comments should get more thoughtful and substantive, not less, as a topic gets
more divisive.

Please don't post shallow dismissals, especially of other people's work. A
good critical comment teaches us something.

